

Ask HN: is it ok to outsource your startup blog? - ericthegoodking


======
brickcap
It might make sense as an owner of the startup to outsource your blog. But as
a reader I am interested in reading about the experiences of the founder.

If you have little time to blog then write a post in pieces. One post per week
is not that much of work. Besides writing a blog will help you in many ways.
It will help your organize your thoughts and it will help you gain new
potential customers and you will probably make a few friends on the internet
as well.

~~~
ericthegoodking
Thanks for your advice

I am hoping to learn as i start blogging

for my startup

